# a cat again



## akane (Jul 4, 2011)

I haven't had cats for awhile. Last one I scooped off the centerline of the highway too small to eat solid food. We thought she could not survive but she lived a good if short life. We put her down about 5 years ago because of several health problems that were no longer responding to treatment.

Now we have a 3 story house instead of a condo. It's not the best time for a cat since my husband just lost his job but it needed a home and I needed a cat. I have an indoor mouse problem, my husband loves cats, and there was a litter abandoned at weaning time by a feral mother on someone's porch. If we hadn't taken her she would be another unspayed feral. So we have this now







She got rather hot and stressed being transported here and our dogs going "oooo cat!" for a little while. I was slightly concerned but she slept the past 3 hrs in the carrier next to me, stretched, and then ate some canned food. Hasn't drank plain water yet or ventured out of the carrier into the scary new world.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello there and welcome to the forum. Congratulations on your new addition! She is a little beauty. Does she have a name yet?


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome! She is soooo cute!
Have your dogs been around cats before?


----------



## akane (Jul 4, 2011)

2 dogs have been around cats and after investigating have ignored her. The husky puppy is being a bit of a pain but seems to be coming to terms with the new rules. I had to tie her to myself last night and part of today. It's still so unfair the cat eats that tasty looking stuff up on the desk where huskies cannot get any. There is much crying about the cans of cat food. My husband named her Misaki and she loves my laptop. I had to get the monitor turned back on, the touchpad turned back on, and turn off airplane mode. I still can't figure out how she broke my firefox browser.... My husband tried to give Misaki her own laptop but she insisted she has to be on mine.





We also gained another member of the house. Someone found her on their driveway nearly chilled to death and someone else tried to feed her for about the past week but was having lots of trouble. They had all the supplies for her so while I don't have much money at the moment I do have time and experience with abandoned feral kittens. She was constipated, bloated, and underfed from trying to get enough milk out of an eye dropper. After some smelly white goo for poop she is now making proper poop (still watching for any signs of infection) and this evening figured out a bottle. She was 7.9oz last night and I need to weigh her before I feed her next.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh my goodness! Your family is growing by the day! I like the name Misaki. Does that sweet new baby have a name? I have two dogs and they agree with your dogs that it is terribly unfair when kitties get to eat smelly canned food out of their reach.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh congratulations x2! And welcome to the CF 
I find Misaki to be a beautiful name. How did your husband manage to pick it out? Any thoughts on naming your second tortie? 
Looking forward to your future posts!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to CF. From zero to 2 cute kitties in 3 days! Thank you for taking them in.


----------



## akane (Jul 4, 2011)

I was hesitant to name the little one because she was in such bad condition but I will probably see if my husband has any ideas today. He spent time teaching in Japan and we have 2 Japanese spitz breed dogs trained with using Japanese commands so we often look for Japanese names. The people that had her said they had a 4 week old but when they pulled her out of the box I got this sinking feeling. She was so fragile looking and crying. I checked her teeth when we got to the car and that plus her level of mobility she is probably in the 3 week range but she weighs as much as an average 2 week old and looks stunted and poorly filled out all around with a rough coat. You can't feed a 2-4week old kitten on a tiny eye dropper without a whole lot of patience and time which they did not have and she did not have. She kept refusing the dropper after 2 or 3 times of filling it and wandered off trying to find a better source of food. They said she wouldn't take a bottle but it took me maybe 2mins to get the hole size right and her to understand so I don't know why they had problems. Maybe they were just trying too soon after finding her when she was chilled from being outside overnight.


----------

